# anyone familiar with this equipment



## grainsofgold (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.goldrefiningsystems.com/

Just curious what the pros say about this=


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 10, 2012)

There has actually been some discussion about this system on this forum...

Just simply enter "REFINEIT" in the provided search box in the upper right hand side of your screen.

Before you do anything however, even if you use this system, you should consider reading C. M. Hoke, she can be found in the book section.

Scott


----------

